# The most frequently asked question



## congo_python (Mar 3, 2006)

What do you guys and gals think is the most frequently asked question ???? :roll: 

Congo


----------



## munkee (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it poisonous?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Whats the meaning of life?
How do i get this jar open?


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 3, 2006)

Who farted


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 3, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> Who farted


 :lol: 

What do i do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

How much of my money did you spend?


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 3, 2006)

why?


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 3, 2006)

I did not do it.............

She is paying............

oh you talking about reptile frequently asked questions.
hmmmmmmmmmmm

1. Will it kill me
2.How big does it grow
3.What does it eat
4.What breed is it.......

5. How much


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 3, 2006)

What did i do wrong?


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 3, 2006)

Can i get another reptile mum?


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 3, 2006)

soz another1, Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Reptile q's:
-Can you get it away from me
-Why would I want to hold it
-Can you put it back in its enclosure


----------



## southy (Mar 3, 2006)

does it bite? 
can i touch it? 
then its
how do i get one?


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 3, 2006)

lol, seriouse now I have asked and seen asked the most

Y wont it eat / How do i get it 2 eat (refering2 snakes)


----------



## Simple (Mar 3, 2006)

Can they eat people ?


----------



## instar (Mar 3, 2006)

MOST FAQ

Why wont my snake eat?

MOST STUPID

Is a 10ft sqare pit ok for a childreni hatchy, cause I wanna..etc etc?
How many (name lizard species) can live in lunchbox?
How long do I put the frozen mouse/rat in hot water before it wakes up?
Its skin's coming off, whats wrong with it?
Is this a post office? 

(asked in herp supply shop)

I kid you not!


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 3, 2006)

lol is this a post office, i would say yes you want me to send a money order for you lol


----------



## junglemad (Mar 3, 2006)

the most popular question??

pics?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 3, 2006)

Does it come in any other colours?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 3, 2006)

Is reptilian ever going to turn around?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 3, 2006)

Nup, 'fraid not. Sorry dude.


----------



## Simple (Mar 3, 2006)

oh and I forgot, "do you let them just roam around the house?" and " Do you keep them all together in one cage?"


----------



## Simple (Mar 3, 2006)

munkee said:


> Is it poisonous?



You have to love it, we have had people around when my partners kids have got one of our pythons draped over them and they ask the question is it poisonous? 

Yeah of course it is, I always let kids hold poisonous snakes, I also get really drunk and drive and jump of cliffs to see if I can fly. I can't wait until owning a reptile becomes the norm!


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 3, 2006)

im just wondering if "peter is there something sat on your head" could be valid for this thread ! :lol: :roll:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 3, 2006)

*FAQs*



Simple said:


> oh and I forgot, "do you let them just roam around the house?" and " Do you keep them all together in one cage?"



... then when I answer yes to the first question they ask "do you get many visitors since you got snakes?"

My answer is no ("And that's the way I like it, and that's the way I like it" Ben Lee).


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 3, 2006)

mosy annoying question on this site is, 'what sort of snake should i get?'

you can tell what questions are annoying, because the most experienced ppl refuse to answer them, again because they have answered them 100 times over.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 3, 2006)

The most common question people ask me is: "Why are you so ugly?"


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 3, 2006)

"How did you get to be so amazingly wonderful?"


----------



## thals (Mar 4, 2006)

Why do I bother? lol I get that a lot :lol:


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 4, 2006)

Does your pet snake live in your garden?
How big does it get?
How many times does it have to bite you to kill you?
when I first got my snake it didn't eat so I often had a thawed mouse on the floor of the snakes enclosure, of course the snake was hiding in its hide box and someone came over and looked in the enclosure and looked at me with a puzzled look on their face and said... Do you keep dead RATS??? after a little explaining they realised I kept a snake... crazy people.


----------



## redline (Mar 4, 2006)

does my snake drink water


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2006)

Who's on first?

What does this button do?

What are you laughing at?

Have you seen my sombrero?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2006)

instar said:


> Is this a post office?
> 
> (asked in herp supply shop)
> 
> I kid you not!



Well to even things up, I had a bloke walk in to the mail centre and ask if it was a brothel. There is a brothel down the road but I thought the fact that I was wearing an aust post uniform and using a forklift at the time might of been a bit of a give away.Apparently not.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 4, 2006)

i just got asked bout an hour ago by sum1 more dumb than me (yes they exist) " can he breath ok in there" 
Ummmm, well I hope so, lol. :shock:


----------



## Jules (Mar 4, 2006)

What does it eat? The food can be as shocking to first timers as the animal.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 4, 2006)

"When are you gonna stop getting more pets?" by my girlfriend :lol:


----------



## redline (Mar 4, 2006)

Does it walk.


----------



## congo_python (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine is why do you keep snakes?? I sometimes have fun answering that one :lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Mar 5, 2006)

*We dont get questioned & thats the way we like it.*

We refuse to answer what we do or don't own. As far as anyone outside our family is concerned we do not own any reptiles but we do have an interest in them. Our Herp room is locked, alarmed has video surveilance and nobody is allowed in. We dont post pics and will only deal in nutral locations such as a public carpark etc. Our licenced name is not used UNTILL a sale is finalised at which point we only give a name & suburb for record books.

PS. Once bitten twice shy. We are not paranoid either lol. Theft, slander etc is all a big part of this hobby and we feel better to isolate ourselves from such dealings. Better safe than sorry


----------



## basketcase (Mar 5, 2006)

im tryting to decide what my first snake will be... ive narrowed it down to either a coastal carpet or a green python. which one should i get?


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 15, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> We refuse to answer what we do or don't own. As far as anyone outside our family is concerned we do not own any reptiles but we do have an interest in them. Our Herp room is locked, alarmed has video surveilance and nobody is allowed in. We dont post pics and will only deal in nutral locations such as a public carpark etc. Our licenced name is not used UNTILL a sale is finalised at which point we only give a name & suburb for record books.
> 
> PS. Once bitten twice shy. We are not paranoid either lol. Theft, slander etc is all a big part of this hobby and we feel better to isolate ourselves from such dealings. Better safe than sorry



Can't blame you for being so careful if its as bad as you say it is !, but personally i'd never buy a snake from someone in a carpark, and if im buying i prefer to see the parents & the set-ups they have been kept in before i buy.
Thats a sorry state to be in J&C, i would like to say i hope the situation improves for you so that you don’t have to go to these extreme measures every time you sell a reptile, but i don’t think it will for the foreseeable future.
We get stuff stolen over here, but very rare.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 15, 2006)

Rudest question ever asked to me: 'How did you get so fat lady? You must eat a lot of food...'
(YES some kid asked me that. His mum just sat and laughed.)
Sssssoooo.....My reply? 'Hey how did you get so ugly? Did you get dropped on your face when you were a baby??' He ran off to his mum crying, and she just gave me death stares. This time I laughed.

Most asked reptile question? 
'Can you get that thing away from me???????'


----------



## Rupes (Mar 15, 2006)

GOT ANY PICs?


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 15, 2006)

Rupes said:


> GOT ANY PICs?



That would be one of the most common questions asked around.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 15, 2006)

Why does Peter Johnson have a cane toad on his head?
Is he related to Joh?


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 15, 2006)

is it poisinus!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 15, 2006)

can you feed it ..........
what does it eat ........
how old is it.........
will it get bigger.....


----------



## Retic (Mar 15, 2006)

You already have a reptile mum ? Does that make you an intergrade or a hybrid ? :lol: 



Spike14 said:


> Can i get another reptile mum?


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 15, 2006)

cool.............can i get one of these "reptile mums" ?.....do they take part ex's ? :wink:


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 15, 2006)

"How the hell to they have sex" (snakes) :wink:


----------

